# UPS Overload Issue



## nbaztec (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,

I just got myself a Microtek UPS 625VA for 1550/- @ Delhi. 
For starters the UPS works fine if I unplug it, switch it on & then turn on my rig. Didn't test out the back up duration, but it works.
However if I switch it on, turn on my rig & then unplug it from the wall socket (hence simulating a sudden power cut), then the UPS overloads because of the sudden power requirement from the battery.

My rig config is in my sig. My decade old Luminous Bravo 600VA doesn't overload albeit doesn't give backup either (battery issues every 2months, hence substituting it)

So any suggestions? Did I get a bad egg of a UPS, is my CX400 using too much power, should I get the 800VA model or just get the 600VA APC (the only one available for 1900/-)

Any ideas?

P.S. UPS works fine if it's just the monitor & the speakers, it's when (or only time) I plug the PSU plug does it overload on power outage.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 18, 2011)

APC 800VA is a good option for you. 
Possible reason behind your problem: very poor efficiency of CX400 in its full load condition.


----------



## nbaztec (Sep 18, 2011)

APC is out of my budget will a Microtek do?
Thanks.

(WAAT! No my CX400W ~sigh)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2011)

If you are going with brands like microtek or intex, go atleast 1000VA, coz their efficiency sucks.


----------



## nbaztec (Sep 18, 2011)

^ It's not efficiency I'm after. Heck even 2minutes uptime is more than sufficient for me. But my current UPS fails to even switch to backup-mode during a power cut (it overloads & O/P is cut off)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2011)

^ Seems there's a problem in ur UPS or it isn't charged a bit. So it'd be a wise decision to go for a APC one. I have 600VA one, and its connected to my pc (a bit low to ur config, 20%), 22" FHD monitor, modem, and it takes load easily. But i'd suggest you to first check ur PSU with other system beofre taking any decision.



> Possible reason behind your problem: very poor efficiency of CX400 in its full load condition.


----------



## nbaztec (Sep 18, 2011)

UPS is charged for sure, plus the manual that came with it (yes I'm one of _those_ folks) clearly states that as overload condition (continuous beep & constant red LED). Also  it can support my rig, once I have *turned it off before, then start my machine*. CX400 doesn't seem to be the issue 'cause the problem *does not* happen upon boot, only on power outages. If CX400 would be drawing insane powers at boot up then the UPS would've failed then also, while already in backup mode. (plus it's Corsair, very low chance of failure).

It is not taking time to switch to battery mode as it never makes it to it, it overloads & cuts off all O/Ps before it can switch (some sorta overload protection the manual states).

Thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2011)

^ I just guessed PSU as the culprit, although chances are less for it, also for "no-charge".
I suggest you take the UPS to ur dealer as may be it'd b a faulty one.


----------



## nbaztec (Sep 18, 2011)

Well sadly that's what I'd be doing. Man it's heavy carrying that stuff by your own over public transport. The UPS works fine when it's just the Monitor & the Speakers, it doesn't seem to like my rig, lol.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, carrying it is a big heck. But u gotta do it. Anyways gL


----------



## asingh (Sep 18, 2011)

nbaztec said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got myself a Microtek UPS 625VA for 1550/- @ Delhi.
> For starters the UPS works fine if I unplug it, switch it on & then turn on my rig. Didn't test out the back up duration, but it works.
> ...



The 625VA should be able to hold upto ~400W of backup. Of course your system will not load that much. Means UPS is bad.


----------



## nbaztec (Sep 18, 2011)

asingh said:


> The 625VA should be able to hold upto ~400W of backup. Of course your system will not load that much. Means UPS is bad.



That's what I thought, other rig is bad hence am not able to test it. My other Intex Protector 600VA seems to handle my "this" (over)load scenario well. Should I get the 800VA one, just in case?


----------



## asingh (Sep 19, 2011)

^^
You can yea.


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 19, 2011)

nbaztec said:


> That's what I thought, other rig is bad hence am not able to test it. My other Intex Protector 600VA seems to handle my "this" (over)load scenario well. Should I get the 800VA one, just in case?



you could have just replaced the battery of luminous in the first place. I replaced battery of my 4 year old numeric 600va ups as it was giving me 5 second backup, i replaced with the best version of exide, cost me 900rs, now it gives me 15min backup. my comp specs are amd x2 250, asus m4a78ltm-le, 17 inch crt, rest similar to yours.


----------



## nbaztec (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I tried it once, ~5min backup with 400/- battery on my ye olde rig (C2D E4300). And my current config is a bit more power hungry with the 125W proccy (though 625VA shud've sufficed). Still I didn't wanna take any chances so got a 800VA dual battery one (Microtek). Problem gone. Might be a faulty piece. I'm considering it a 1-time investment @ 2500/- 
It's all batteries fr me from here on. 

P.S. FYI for anyone reading this, the 800VA model is heavier & bigger, get a bigger bag. :-/


----------



## khmadhu (Sep 20, 2011)

@nbaztec
 congrats...  

me too using 800va microtek.  gives good performance.. before i was using it for lighting's.. 2 CFL bulbs. gives 2 hrs of backup. 

now i am using it for PC. still not tested backup for PC. i guess it might give 30 min  for PC.


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 22, 2011)

what backup are you getting now with your new ups?


----------



## nbaztec (Sep 22, 2011)

Didn't get the chance to test yet.


----------

